# Finding Pork Fat in SE Michigan



## James.macguidwin (Dec 16, 2021)

Hello everyone. First post here. I’m a new hunter and I’ve been enjoying the fruits of a successful hunt this year.
I’m interested in making some sausage and most recipes call for adding pork back fat as venison is so lean (and the forum seems to agree!). I’ve called 3 butcher shops and I can’t seem to find available pork fat. Any tips or pointers on where to find pork fat?


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

You could have a butcher bone out pork butt instead. Use it ground , in place of straight fat.
Fat from inside a beef (around kidneys if you get a choice) could be used too.

"Modern" type pork is fatted differently. To me it tastes "green".
Far from what I raised , and still far from commercial pork fat's taste back then.


----------



## Matt V (Dec 8, 2004)

It seems to be hard to find. I found a place in muskegon, but was charging me $4 a pound..... Have just been using pork shoulder lately, for summer sausage and snack sticks, I mixed about 40%. For brats, I mixed 50 / 50.


----------



## RS1983 (Mar 16, 2009)

Pork shoulder is the way to go if you can't find a butcher that sells fat. Places that cut their own pork shoulders rather than get the cryo packed ones will have fat trimmings.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

They used to pay Darlings to haul it away.


----------



## maddiedog (Nov 21, 2008)

James.macguidwin said:


> Hello everyone. First post here. I’m a new hunter and I’ve been enjoying the fruits of a successful hunt this year.
> I’m interested in making some sausage and most recipes call for adding pork back fat as venison is so lean (and the forum seems to agree!). I’ve called 3 butcher shops and I can’t seem to find available pork fat. Any tips or pointers on where to find pork fat?


I'm not sure where you're at but if you want to drive to Frankenmuth area I can give you a place.


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

SE Michigan is pretty vague. I know a place that sells pork and beef fat for about $1/lb IIRC. They had both when I was in there a couple days ago getting stuff for dinner.


----------



## James.macguidwin (Dec 16, 2021)

Quack Addict said:


> SE Michigan is pretty vague. I know a place that sells pork and beef fat for about $1/lb IIRC. They had both when I was in there a couple days ago getting stuff for dinner.


Totally fair. I’m in the Novi area.


----------



## James.macguidwin (Dec 16, 2021)

maddiedog said:


> I'm not sure where you're at but if you want to drive to Frankenmuth area I can give you a place.


Thank you! If I can’t find a more local option I’ll reach out


----------



## new2doo (Jul 4, 2010)

I used to get it fairly regular from local butchers. The last few years, my go to sources no longer sell it as they use it for their own sausage products.

As others have said, I have been going the pork shoulder route. Good luck.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Stuff has been over priced for years .More expensive than a chuck roast per pound .Bird feeders buy a lot of it around here says the local slaughter house .


----------



## hunting with chuba (Feb 9, 2002)

i just bought pork burger for 1.99 a lb at Kroger ,made 20 lbs of sausage and didn't even need to pull out the grinder


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

hunting with chuba said:


> i just bought pork burger for 1.99 a lb at Kroger ,made 20 lbs of sausage and didn't even need to pull out the grinder


This!


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

Sent you a PM with my source and another option. It's probably an hour from Novi though.


----------



## EZHOOPS (Feb 6, 2008)

Honey Bee Market in mexican village, detroit usually has Pork fat


----------



## motoscoota (Mar 9, 2021)

Pork products are going thru some bad supply issues in general as of late. You may have an easier time finding tallow, or beef fat. In lieu of this some people blend with high-fat-content ground beef.

I've considered raising ducks and/or geese just for the schmaltz.


----------



## throughtheice88 (Feb 15, 2015)

As others have mentioned, we have always used pork butt. Haven't been able to find the .99 cent a pound deals this year that we usually do, but bought in bulk caterers cases we have gotten it for 1.39 a pound. Good luck.


----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

Contact Jason at Northern Path Family Farm. Solid human being. Might be able to help.


----------



## flighthunter (Nov 21, 2005)

Market place meats in Waterford should have it. Not far from Novi. They have natural casing and cure salt too.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

James.macguidwin said:


> Totally fair. I’m in the Novi area.


Call the deer processor in South Lyon and ask where they buy it at. Kaspor & Son.

L & O


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Eastern market in Detroit.


----------

